# IH 454 brakes



## winta7

Hi,

I just bought a 454 and the brakes needed bleeding, one side bled fine and is working excellent - but the other side is just blowing out air - does anybody know what the problem could be?

Also could anyone tell me where the brake fluid resovior is located? as i cant find it anywhere!! 

Thanks 

Al


----------



## Live Oak

You will need the serial # of your 454. Try looking up the parts diagrams at the link below. Should help answer your questions and maybe make some great printouts. 

http://www.caseih.com/parts/parts.aspx?navid=123&RL=ENNA&partid=481&typeid=157


----------



## winta7

Hi,

Thanks for the quick reply and great info - got it sorted straight away - would never have figured it out without the diagram. There is no brake fluid resovior as such, you just fill two flexy pipes that come up above the battery tray.

cheers

Al


----------



## Live Oak

Are the brakes both working good now? Any leaks? Glad to hear it was a relatively painless fix.


----------



## winta7

They are both working excellent now, they are really easy brakes to bleed - Im trying to bleed the brakes on a Zetor 5718 at the minute and it is a complete nightmare compared to the 454.


----------



## neilislay

*decals*

do you know where to get decals for international 454's?


----------



## chrpmaster

If you want authentic decals I would always start with local dealer. I don't know if thats possible where you live. if not have you looked at Ebay or a dealer here in the states that will ship them to you? TF Admin's link should get you in contact with someone at the home office that can help you.

Of course if you are restoring a 454 we would love to see pictures of you work!

Andy


----------



## Live Oak

Do you need the hood decal or the entire decal kit? 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way!


----------



## Live Oak

http://www.tractorpartsinc.com/454_international_decal_kit_8054_prd1.htm


----------



## neilislay

*thanks*

thanks that is a great help i will post some pics when im done thanks


----------



## leohrt1

*454*

Hello,

I just got a 1974 gas powered international 454. The left brakes work and will bleed. The right side won't pump up or bleed. I tried to look up the info but could not get it open. Are you saying to pour fluid down the hoses in the battery compartment? Seems crazy, any help would be great. James


----------



## winta7

Hi,

yes that is what I did and it worked, but have since been told that all you have to do is clamp one of the rubber pipes (dont know which one but trial and error will work) and then bleed it as usual. There is no brake fluid resovoir as it all comes from the hydraulics.

hope this helps


----------



## leohrt1

*Thanks*

Thanks, I will try sometime this week. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## thesheeney

I have just purchased a 1971 international 454 diesel runs great .but has no brakes 
. how does one get a pedal and bleed the system


----------



## cyrush

Read this, this will tell you all you need to know about 454 brakes ????


----------



## Stevesgarden

*Excellent information*

The exact info I needed to know .Thank You very much.


----------



## profitmastyer

winta7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a 454 and the brakes needed bleeding, one side bled fine and is working excellent - but the other side is just blowing out air - does anybody know what the problem could be?
> 
> Also could anyone tell me where the brake fluid resovior is located? as i cant find it anywhere!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Al


There is no brake fluid reservoir per say. The brakes work off of the hydraulic system. Crank the tractor and let it idle. Above the axle on each side you will find a release valve. Open the valve on the side you need brakes and see if fluid will flow out. If so when you see pure fluid and no air bubbles tighten release valve and you should have brakes.


----------

